# Discussant?



## corricorri

Boa tarde,

Alguem sabe a tradução mais adequada de "discussant" em português?  Na literatura da sociologia e da ciencia politica utiliza-se muito para referir-se às pessoas com quem uma pessoa fala mais frequentemente.  "Discussant" = "debatedor" no contexto dos seminarios, congressos, et cetera.  Voces acham que "debatedor" tambem funciona no primeiro contexto?

Obrigada!
Amy


----------



## uchi.m

Palestrante?


----------



## corricorri

Eu acho que nao.  No ingles, a palavra tem a conotacao de conversas informais, com amigos ou vizinhos ou outras pessoas conhecidas.


----------



## uchi.m

Se a definição de _discussant_ for a mesma do dictionary.com,



> a person who participates in a formal discussion or symposium and is responsible for a specific topic.



então a palavra é _palestrante_.


----------



## corricorri

Nao, nao eh isso.  Em alguns contexto tem outro significado, de um conhecido com quem se conversa.  Eh um "conversation partner".


----------



## Ana ElSy

Eu penso que, se o contexto for uma mesa redonda, por exemplo, _debatedor _é o term correto. 
_Conversation partner_ eu traduziria literalmente, mesmo: _parceiro de conversa_

__


----------



## Vanda

Debatedor (Aulete)
1. Que ou quem participa de debate.
sm.
2. Aquele que participa de debate
3. Aquele que é encarregado de levantar questões e fazer observações críticas às ideias apresentadas por outra(s) pessoa(s).


----------



## corricorri

Obrigada, eu acho que da para usar debatedor.


----------



## Ana ElSy

corricorri said:


> Eu acho que nao. No ingles, a palavra tem a conotacao de conversas informais, com amigos ou vizinhos ou outras pessoas conhecidas.


Excuses, eu não havia lido esta parte....
Se o contexto for informal, eu penso que _conversation partner = parceiro de conversa _é bem palusível


----------



## corricorri

Obrigada, Ana!  No final usei debatedor....


----------



## Ana ElSy

Espero que _debatedor _tenha sido a melhor escolha


----------



## corricorri

Bom, talvez "parceiro de conversa" seja melhor na linguagem informal, mas eu estou trabalhando com um colega acadêmico brasileiro e ele decidiu em "debatedor".  As vezes os acadêmicos temos um jeito de falar meio incômodo.


----------



## Ana ElSy

corricorri said:


> As vezes os acadêmicos temos um jeito de falar meio incômoda.


 
Você se inclui nesta categoria, então? 

Você usaria qual forma se estivesse a falar entre 'native speakers'?


----------



## corricorri

Eu me incluo sim.  

Bom, o meu colega é um "native speaker" e a gente está escrevendo para "native speakers" mas são acadêmicos.  Na verdade, eu acho que "discussant" também soa meio esquisito no inglês.  Seu eu quisesse escrever para um público não acadêmico eu diria "conversation partner/parceiro de conversa".  

Obrigada de novo, Ana!


----------



## Ana ElSy

corricorri said:


> Bom, o meu colega


 
Sorry, mas não entendi...
Eu queria saber se você usaria discussant, no contexto em que você primeiramente se referiu, com o sentido mais informal ou formal?

Se bem que, 'falando assim, em voz alta', talvez a pergunta tenha sido meio sem sentido


----------



## corricorri

é complicado.  Eu usaria "discussant" em contextos formais (digamos, na linguagem acadêmica escrita) para me referir às conversas informais entre cidadãos....Deu para entender?


----------



## Ana ElSy

Acho que sim. Por exemplo, se você estivesse num happy hour falando sobre alguém ou algo referente a este ambiente (colegas acadêmicos etc), então voc~e usaria discussant. Será que eu entendi certo?


----------



## corricorri

Desculpa, não....O que quero dizer é que "discussant" no inglês é uma palavra mais usada entre os acadêmicos e é "formal" naquele sentido.  Mas quando a gente utiliza é para nos referirmos a conversas informais.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Ok... vamos lá (again)
Por exemplo, um grupo de garotos nõa faria distinção em chamar um 'teacher' de 'professor', ou vice-versa, mas para os acadêmicos, ninguém ficaria em dúvida quanto a isso.j Será que é isso?


----------



## corricorri

Eu acho que é isso.


----------

